# Sandusky River Fishing in Tiffin



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Other than the shallow water smallmouth, what is catchable in Tiffin from a boat? I am thinking about the deeper water between shell shuckers and belmar. Any ideas?


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I imagine largemouth, panfish, and catfish could be caught. Carp for sure.  I just moved to Tiffin recently, let me know how you do. I got into the smallies yesterday pretty good in the shallow stuff.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Where abouts in Tiffin do you get smallies? Never fished the river, just curious. Any size to them?


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

I imagine the smallies you were getting near pioneer mill or river road by the state hospital? The river actually looks semi-clean right now. Havent seen it since the rain though. I may try it this Sunday depending on the weather. I want to try tolling some worm harnesses to see if a big cat would take. If not I will head to the banks and cast. Who knows..


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Caught some decent lm bass right behind shell shuckers fishing from the bank


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Did you just park and walk around back? Or were you staying at the hotel. I always thought fishing where that creek enters the river behind shell shuckers would be a great place


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

toddparker said:


> Did you just park and walk around back? Or were you staying at the hotel. I always thought fishing where that creek enters the river behind shell shuckers would be a great place


I use to live down the road and would just walk down there and fish


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

toddparker said:


> I imagine the smallies you were getting near pioneer mill or river road by the state hospital? The river actually looks semi-clean right now. Havent seen it since the rain though. I may try it this Sunday depending on the weather. I want to try tolling some worm harnesses to see if a big cat would take. If not I will head to the banks and cast. Who knows..


Yeah, thats the general area I was in. Took them all on a small crankbait. I tried jigging, but would lose a jig every couple of cast. I might try again today if its not blown out.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

I've fished back there a couple times caught a couple small cats and a few suckers I just parked behind the hotel I go to Heidelberg I would like to find a couple other places to fish around tiffin I fish behind the senior appts at Heidelberg and do pretty good on the bass just throwing a 1/16 ounce jig. I fish the fostoria res and do pretty good there too they just stocked it with 2000 trout in Thursday they have some good catfish and crappie there too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Tiffin is kind of limited when it comes to public fishing. If you want to try a new area, try further north off river road. Enter the river near Isaac Walton. There is also a canoe livery near there also. If you can get a boat, head just north of Fremont on 53 and launch at Riverfront Marina. Head north and there are really big cats in the middle of the river about 2 miles up. Head south when the white bass are spawning and the fishfinder lights up like crazy. Then dock your boat at the Tackle Box in Fremont and drink some beers and eat a perch sandwich. You can launch there but it is tricky. Awesome place.


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

When I have a chance to go, I head south past shellshuckers as far as the river will let me. That's some of the best smallmouth fishing around. Years ago I heard of muskie being caught at Pioneer mill but I haven't fished that in a while. Aaron

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

can you launch a boat anywhere south of belmar? I have a flat bottom that would do well is 4 ft of water. My father and I took a canoe down there but that was like 15 years ago.


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

You can push off, at the old st. Johns dam off cr 6. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Minnow (Jul 9, 2011)

I heard the same thing adepinet


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

adepinet said:


> You can push off, at the old st. Johns dam off cr 6.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Between there and walnut grove camp ground is some pretty good crappie fishing


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

What is the depth of water down there? Where is adepinet?


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

Like I said, its been awhile but I think its pretty shallow, less than 3' in a lot of spots. Depending on river levels. I might try it Friday if the big lake is going to be rough. It's a lot cheaper taking the 14'er out with the 15 HP than the ranger with the 300HP on the back. Aaron

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

hahaha. I wish i had a 15. I have a 5. thanks for the info..


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

adepinet is crazy.....I dont know if he even knows what he's talking about lolol  We've waded the river a TON of times on 53S in between fremont and tiffin....some good smallies....nothing huge....a ton of 8-12" fish throwing small tubes....havent thrown any size lures which could be our problem....its fun summer fishing when the suns hot and the waters cool!! Stepped on a few snappers in there that FREAKED me out big time!!! especially when your in shorts and tennys....! There is a place where u can put a flat bottom or canoe in on 53 just south of fremont....idk what its called but its a hard one too navigate up because theres a lot of shallow areas. Just wade it and have a ball!


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't be a hater because you can't ever go fishing with me. I'm sure you can use those waders in those marinas you bass guys fish in all the time.lol. see you Saturday scumfrog, hopefully the winds are kind. Aaron

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

